# Yevgeny Fyodorovich Svetlanov (1928 - 2002)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Famous Russian conductor, who was also a composer.





















Aria


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Poem for orchestra






prelude






Russian Variations






Russian Variations for Harp & Orchestra






Pictures of Spain


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Prelude no.2






Prelude


----------

